# Lock and Dam



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

For those who never been, some stories and pictures. Some of you can add to this because this story came from people in that area. The intention of the lock was to have another or cheaper route between Dallas and Houston areas. When the lock at Crockett was done they experimented with a house boat by backing up the river level on the Dallas end. The idea was to release the water and let it ride on down the river. The boat ended up stranded on the bank a short distance from the lock. I believe the real intention according to history in the area was really to generate work for local folks, at least that was a success. This is a picture of the path to certain death, it follows next to the boat launch trolley. There's no telling how much blood and bruises people lost and found here.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is the trolley most people don't trust but use to launch their boats with. Next public launch is Madisonville.


----------



## Titan2232 (Apr 2, 2014)

Someone should shoot some grease in those bearings


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is the path along the locks themselves. If you notice it's a muddy downhill path that ends on a 4 ft wide concrete landing. Past that is about a thirty ft drop to more concrete. No rail there.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm asking because you didn't say but, you take those pics today ?



.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It was probably 2-3 or 5. We were catfishing that week, water was a mud hole and the fish bite proved it


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

My family has a 5 generation history on that part of the river down to Riverside. We came to Texas when it was still a Mexican territory and each one of us has since grown up along that river, so I have heard many stories and remember my elders pointing out this or that landmark while fishing.

You are partly right about LocknDam. It was built to allow boat traffic as far upriver as Magnolia near Palestine. There was a large natural shoal in that area so the locks were built to allow boats to float around that safely. The locks were only marginally successful and were eventually abandoned when the railroad took over the commercial cotton traffic in the area.

I have included a picture of the locks as they where being constructed, notice all of the hand shovels and wheelbarrows! Another picture shows an early scene of the locks, and finally a picture to show how hand ferry's where used to cross the river. I read that this was on the Hwy21 crossing between Madisonville and Crockett. My great, great, Grandfather operated a ferry just like this for 22 years where the Bedias creek flows into the Trinity. It was called the Calhoun Ferry. The large steel cable spanned the river at point for many years and was eventually cut and removed in the 1950's by some family friends who own that property. I have a piece of that actual cable framed in my study at home. Every time I think that I have it bad or I get to feeling sorry for myself I look at that piece of cable and think about all of the years in all weather that he pulled that barge across the river by hand... I have it easy. hwell:


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's a picture of my Great, Great, Grandfather the Ferryman.
I come from rough stock. LOL


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Great pics. So much history there.


----------



## e.k (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Flyingv !!!!! Those are great pics.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very Neat


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Definitely some great pictures. Thanks guys.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

In those days in Texas there were only two type of citizens. The tough ones and the dead one.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Great story and history. and pictures. thanks for sharing. I wish I had a pic of my grand father like that. awesome pic. thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks to John and Flying V
The L & D is just magical to me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks the post! The LnD is really a cool place. Those are terrific pictures.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Flying V. It's always good to hear a bit of history of the Trinity and the lake.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

nice pictures and good to learn a bit more about the lock and dam project!


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. I did not mean to hijack John's thread though. My apologies for that!
I think that old trolley is pretty scarey and I'm not sure I would trust my little boat on that because it's so steep. Those are some good pictures that he took of it. I never really looked at it much while I was there. I looked at it the other week and it seemed to be in good working order.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That boat trolly is a piece of work, it has a 3 speed transmission that is its reduction gear drive. I am glad its there, you would have a tough time putting a boat in the river with out it. Great pictures of the old days, back then you could make a living off the river.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Love viewing pics of generations that paved the way. Thanks!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

More info the better. I started going there in my teens and I believe that same trolley was there. Anybody know when they built that thing.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the history lesson flyingvr, great pictures of earlier times. I'm from Mexia (Houson home now) and haven't fished the LD since back from Iraq. This is way history should be taught in schools, so youth can see learn respect. Great pictures


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone know of any stories of that trolley breaking? I've put my jon boat in there a few times and fished with others that have been going for years. Never heard of any problems.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Trolley*

Joe Burns told me one time that the cable broke as they were lowering a boat. My memory is terrible but I think at one time they allowed you to ride the trolley up and down when loading and unloading. I seem to remember Joe saying they stop letting people ride because of the liability. Casey and Cory seem to be keeping the trolley as safe as they can.



Ditto said:


> Anyone know of any stories of that trolley breaking? I've put my jon boat in there a few times and fished with others that have been going for years. Never heard of any problems.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Was the RR bridge in Riverside built to accommodate large boat traffic would travel in that area? Possibly up to the LND?
I was up there last summer and saw that it was designed to move.

Also, what are the concrete structures near the RR bridge?

Just curious.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The old concrete piers are the old river bridge for the old hwy19 route. It was a wooden bridge that burnt down several times. The railroad bridge was built to accommodate riverboat traffic. But it was turned only one time for testing I was told. I have a picture of that that I will put on the blog eventually.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the history lesson! 2Cool!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

great story, great pics, even greater history!!!! thanks!!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

that ramp is scary i wouldnt trust that personally..


----------

